# Free Virus Protector?



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

My husband mention on here that there is an free Virus program you can download onto your computer to protect from Viruses. I know that some companies offer a free download for maybe a month or so just to see how their product works before you have to buy it later. I now have on my Dell computer (which by the way was on this when we brought the computer) Tread Micro PC-cillin Internet Security. Which had been good so far. Now it's time for me to renew it before it expires. I wanted to just renew this as it's already on my computer. My husband said he don't want to do that as there are free services you can used. Is there any out there that are free for longer than a month's time? Let me know what they are? Thanks.
Nancy


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

If I were looking for a free one, i would use this: http://free.avg.com/us-en/download-free-antivirus


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm really happy with AVAST! Free.

[ame]http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html[/ame]


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I used to use AVG and eventually even went to the paid version of it. I had a problem with an update which stopped it from working.

After two weeks support had yet to return anything other than an automated response so I dumped it and went to AVAST.

Avast in my opinion works much better and does scans faster then AVG did. 

Until I used the paid version AVG had always worked well but I wanted the paid for the firewall protection and real time av.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, Avast and Microsoft Security Essentials are the best; but my opinions come from statistics and such. AVG is good, but to be honest I've heard increasingly more reports of computers being hosed from it. :shrug:


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I had AVG, but the new 2011 version had some problems with a program I was running, so I switched to AVAST. I've had no problems since.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Avast too, works great.


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, All for your responses. I will look into the Avast then when it's time to renew. 
Nancy


----------



## FraidyKat72 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would recommend the MS Security Essentials. I've used it and it seems to to a little bit better job protecting from "SpyWare" the others concentrate on true viruses more.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

so would you use these rather than mcafee ? i plan to get a laptop soon, and dont' want to let it get a crud from being online.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

chewie said:


> so would you use these rather than mcafee ? i plan to get a laptop soon, and dont' want to let it get a crud from being online.


Without a doubt!!! Had mcafee once, won't do it again. I too am happy with avast.


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

Seems that everyone here is for AVAST and I will used that soon. How do I delete my old virus version off the computer before I download the free one? Is there any free firewall versions too? As I order/shop online most of the time and still like to do that but want to be protected from hackers. Or something else I can download for free that works to protect from shopping online? Thanks.
nancy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What OS are you running. If Windows, there is already a good firewall, built right in, just turn it on.


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Arabian,
Ok I do have Windows Vista Home Edition and yes I did see the Windows Firewall and I do have it ON. Thanks. 
Nancy


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for all your answers. I already took off my old virus program and is now using Avast free anti-virus program. Working well and I like it with no problems at all. 
nancy


----------

